# assertion failed Lightroom 6



## arbeli sasson (Aug 6, 2017)

I am using Windows 7 and Lightroom 6.
When I open a new file (catalog) I receive the message "assertion failed" and cannot continue.
Appreciate assistance to solve the problem.


----------



## happycranker (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, a quick Google came up with this "Assertion failed" update error in Lightroom | Windows


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 6, 2017)

I ve treid it though. Everything seems to be fine and the problem remains.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 6, 2017)

arbeli sasson said:


> When *I open a new file (catalog)* I receive the message "assertion failed" and cannot continue.



Hi,

Do you mean when creating a new catalog or when switching to an existing one ? You need to be more accurate when describing the problem. Is there any additional description in the message beside "assertion failed" ? Did you look at the Windows Event Viewer ? Do you have an amt3.log file in your TEMP folder or in C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Local\Temp ? Does the problem occur with all catalogs or with a specific one ?


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi.
I am using lightroom 6 more than one year without any problem. the last week i created a new catalog, and from that moment i get the name of the new catlog with the message "assertion faild" every time i try to open the software. When i try to open a diferent catalog, i get the same name of the new catalog whith the same message "assertion faild".
There is no amt3 log file in the windows event viewer and not in the C:\users\....I hope that it is more accurate now.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,

Just to be sure : I guess you have already restarted your system ? 

Look at the folder where your new catalog has been created and check whether it contains a file with the same name as your catalog but with the *.lock* extension. If the file exists, delete it.

If the problem appeared just after creating the catalog, it doesn't contain any information. So there's no problem deleting it and trying again. You can make a backup copy anyway.

You can also try this :

- Make a backup of your Preferences file which is located in Users\_[user name]_\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\
- Start Lightroom while depressing the Shift and Alt keys. You'll have the opportunity to reset the Preferences. See if this helps.

You can also try this :

How to fix Adobe Lightroom 5.4 assertion failed error

(second option)


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 7, 2017)

Arbeli,

Are you running the latest version of Lightroom ? Also, could you please go to Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel and make a screen capture showing all the versions of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed on your system ? Thanks.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 7, 2017)

Samoreen said:


> Arbeli,
> 
> Are you running the latest version of Lightroom ? Also, could you please go to Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel and make a screen capture showing all the versions of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable installed on your system ? Thanks.



It would also be nice to have a screen capture of the window displaying the "assertion failed" message. Thanks.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 7, 2017)

Two other fixes that you could try :

- Try running Lightroom in administrator mode. If this fixes the problem. You can make the change permanent by adjusting the properties of Lightroom.exe (_right-click on lightroom.exe | Properties | Compatibility tab | Run this program as an administrator_).

- In the same dialog box, you could also try to run in compatibility mode with Windows 7.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 7, 2017)

Samoreen said:


> It would also be nice to have a screen capture of the window displaying the "assertion failed" message. Thanks.



You can see such a capture in my post at 
Error when removing photos from Flickr

This is from a error when using the Flickr interface, but I'd imagine the error screen is the same.

After quite a bit of web reading on this error, I have concluded that Adobe uses it as a catch all for a wide variety of errors.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 7, 2017)

I think I only see this error in connection with plugins - usually when a line of my code has been passed incorrect or inadequate data. Is a plugin involved?


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 7, 2017)

Jimmsp said:


> After quite a bit of web reading on this error, I have concluded that Adobe uses it as a catch all for a wide variety of errors.



Yes and that's a big mistake. I have started a thread about this "assertion failed" issue on the Adobe feedback forum : 

"Assertion failed" messages : strange programming practice at Adobe | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Samoreen.
First of all i want to thank you for the effort you are investing in to help me solve this problem.
Of course i restarted the computer at least 20 times. I also deleted the software that was lightroom 6, and reinstalled the latest version.
I tried changing the user name and the administrator also.Unfortunately so far it dosn't help.
I have not tried the other options you gave me yet. Hope to do it today.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 8, 2017)

Arbeli,

I have got information from the Adobe development staff about the "assertion failed" problem. This thread gives information about how to create a log that could be sent to the Adobe support (for example in a post to the Adobe Feedback forum) in order to locate the failure location in the code. Just in case we don't succeed fixing this issue ourselves.


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi samoreen.
Attached are the screens captured as requested.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 8, 2017)

Arbeli,

When capturing the window listing the various VC++ Runtime libraries installed on your system, please make sure that the version number is visible.

Waiting for the results of the tests I suggested... 

- Starting LR with the reset Preferences key combo as described above ?
- Starting in Administrator mode (Run as administrator - not with an administrator account, this is not the same thing)
- Trying the *second option* described on this page.


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope it's OK.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 8, 2017)

arbeli sasson said:


> I hope it's OK.



Yes. You seem to have the latest necessary versions of the VC++ Runtime Libraries. So, it's not the problem.


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 9, 2017)

Good morning.
1. I tried to open the software by the "combo" as you requested, but it does not respond.
2. There are two users on the computer. I switched the administrator between the two users, and i turned to admin in the poperties of the software.
    in this case the software start to work, but under the second user (admin now). I tried to switch again between the users, in this situation the software 
    no longer works.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 9, 2017)

Arbeli,

This is getting complicated and you'll probably need to call the Adobe support.

Before that, try to uninstall and reinstall. Since you have run LR on that system without any problem during one year, it should still work if your configuration didn't change. Make sure you have deleted (or moved) the new catalog that is probably corrupted (this will not delete your images - images are never stored in the catalog). Make also sure that you have deleted (or moved) you preference files : C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 6 Preferences.agprefs and C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 6 Startup Preferences.agprefs *for both users*.

I have noticed that you are using version 6.0 / CC 2015.0 (this is the information appearing under your avatar). *Make sure that you are reinstalling the most recent version*.

Good luck.


----------



## arbeli sasson (Aug 10, 2017)

Good morning Samoreen.
I am happy to tell you that the problem is resolved.
The solution was to delete the files as you requsted twice, but the problem was that they were hidden files. the moment i knew how to reach them, i deleted them
and the software started to work.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 10, 2017)

You're welcome.

Greetings from Fontainebleau, France.


----------

